# help Lou and anyone else



## sparhawk (Jun 4, 2009)

My mil gave me a fp a short time ago that she has had for years.It is a parker 45. I would like to clean it up and maybe make a new body for it but dont know how to remove the nib end. If anyone knows anything about this let me know.Tkanks in advance. P.S. Here are a couple of pics. The nib is small and hooded.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 4, 2009)

The first thing to do is to clean the pen. Disassemble the business end of the pen by unscrewing the small collar into which the nib fits. You can then push the feed out of the collar from the rear, and the nib will come loose from the feed.

Put these parts and the gripping section to soak in a 1:10 solution of clear household ammonia in water, and soak overnight. Stir from time to time. This long soak is important because the collector, inside the section, is not readily removable, and you want to allow the solution time to work its way into the collector. When you fish the parts out, rinse them thoroughly, floss the nib slit with a piece of 0.002" (0.05 mm) sheet brass. Use the brass to floss the channels in the feed, too. Now reassemble, and use an ear syringe to force a lot of water through from the back end, to clean out the collector. Shake out the excess water, and try the pen.


----------



## GouletPens (Jun 4, 2009)

Lou...it's so obvious you know what you're talking about. I'm thankful we have experts like you on IAP.


----------



## sparhawk (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Lou. Wasnt shure if the nib end unscrewed or just pulled out. Got it apart this morning thanks to you.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm glad some of this stuff that rattles around in my head is of benefit!


----------

